# [SOLVED] Unidentified Network



## flower88 (Jul 10, 2013)

Hello everyone,

After I am done with setting up windows 8 computer, I connected the computer directly through Ethernet cable to the switch near the computer server, the problem that I am getting is *Unidentified Network*. What should I do in order to get internet connection?


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Unidentified Network*

Are you getting an IP address?
Click the windows Key and the "R" key to bring up the run box
type ipconfig /all
Do you get an IP address?

Can you ping the "Server" you mentioned
Can you ping the default gateway from your ipconfig /all


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Unidentified Network*

What is the _server _you speak of? A home network should have a Modem and Router or combo, and the computers would plug into the Router/Modem to get an internet connection. Do you have access to a Router/Modem to plug the computer into?


----------



## flower88 (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Unidentified Network*

Thank you the problem solved. I just connected the PC to VOIP phone and then I got internet access. I think the problem because the IP was 169 which means the computer could not reach DHCP server.


----------

